# First nite tourney



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished a my very first night tourney Saturday 11 pm til Sunday 8am at Portage Lakes.. What a BLAST! Totally different than I anticipated as the night was very quiet and the bass turned on once the shore side bars shut down and all the butt heads managed to get their pontoons and Lake Erie sized boats back to their docks. My partner and I boated sixteen bass, lost six and missed at least ten or twelve more. I ended up with the big bass @ 20.25" and also managed to come in second place, one pound shy of first. I plan to make additional trips at night to other heavy traffic lakes and see if the tactic works. This switching back to bass fishing has been a lot of fun and a great return to my initial form of fishing with my Dad. I'm sure he was looking down and enjoying it also.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

That sounds like it was a blast! I've fished many tourneys over the years, but have never fished a night bass tournament! Great job for a second place finish! Congrats on big bass!


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Sounds awsome, nice job!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> Fished a my very first night tourney Saturday 11 pm til Sunday 8am at Portage Lakes.. What a BLAST! Totally different than I anticipated as the night was very quiet and the bass turned on once the shore side bars shut down and all the butt heads managed to get their pontoons and Lake Erie sized boats back to their docks. My partner and I boated sixteen bass, lost six and missed at least ten or twelve more. I ended up with the big bass @ 20.25" and also managed to come in second place, one pound shy of first. I plan to make additional trips at night to other heavy traffic lakes and see if the tactic works. This switching back to bass fishing has been a lot of fun and a great return to my initial form of fishing with my Dad. I'm sure he was looking down and enjoying it also.


wHAT were y'all getting them on? We use Zoom Ole Monster worms in black, and they do well.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

NCbassattack said:


> wHAT were y'all getting them on? We use Zoom Ole Monster worms in black, and they do well.


We are fishing black spinner baits with twin tail kickers over medium thick weed beds about one to one and a half foot below the surface. Had to bump the tops of the weeds or no action.
Also had a 10# channel come up and bite. Thought I had a 6 to 8 pound bass to start as that cat fought on the surface to begin with, then dove at the boat into the weeds. Finally hauled his ass up and saw it was a beautiful cat. Fun but a tad disappointing.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Only thing we ever threw at night was black torpedoes, black worms like the Ole Monster, and Culprit. We did well on these baits. Never thought about about a spinner bait, but it obviously worked for y'all.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Crank baits work well after dark also I do quite well on Erie after dark. Sometimes it is the only time I have to fish. The smallies are willing participants the only problem is a bunch of hooks in the dark. With proper lighting it's not a real big problem.


----------

